# Pukka's Promise



## onyx'girl

Last week, I learned about this book from one of Karlo's breeder's other pup owners. She raved about it and said it is a must read. 

Pukka's Promise: The Quest for Longer-Lived Dogs, by Ted Kerasote


Then I heard the author Ted Kerasote, would be in my town to do a book signing/lecture so I decided to go last night.
It was a very informative hour and a half talk/ Q&A session, and his philosophy is so aligned with what I've been doing that I can't wait to read the book!
Ted is the author of Merle's Door and he did quite a few years worth of research before this book, Pukka's Promise was published. I encourage everyone to read it, buy it for your veterinarian as a gift and if you are involved in rescue, share it as well! 
Mr Kerasote talked about the statistics of the purebreds and how they are bred to the extremes, which is causing their health demise. There is a page on how the GSD has been bred to the extreme and not for the better. 
Talked about the food industry and how sourcing GMO's and food from China is affecting longevity
The toys that are filled with chemicals.
How spay/neuters should be replaced with tubal ligations and vasectomy's for better health and cheaper costs.
How vaccination's being overused/encouraged titers.
He also touched on the 'freedom' that dogs should have, off leash and social hours to keep them happy and social. Not constantly being recalled when they stop to say hi or sniff something. 

He did his homework and I nodded my head so much my neck hurt!
There were about 100 people in the audience, too bad they weren't vets and others in the animal industry.
If you are looking for a good book to read while the Winter wanes, this is it! 
He let me take his photo(I was at the end of the long signing line)


----------



## Mary Beth

Thanks for the recommendation. Sounds very interesting. It is exciting to be able to meet the author. Some of his theories remind me somewhat of Natural Dog Training(Kevin Behan) and also Turid Rugass.


----------



## onyx'girl

It was great to listen to him, the time went by so fast. I just wish the audience included the ones that really need to hear his message. The UKC sponsored it and he will be returning to the Premier in June.


----------



## Mary Beth

That is usually how it goes - he was probably "preaching to the choir". But there are ways to get the word out- this was a good start. And other threads will provide opportunities for you to show how his ideas can be improve the quality of life for both dogs and their humans.


----------



## Courtney

The author was on a talk radio show this morning. I was cleaning up my kitchen & kept agreeing with him out loud. I'm going to check out the book


----------



## Debbieg

I read about him and his book in Bark Magazine. Can't wait to read the book.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I really enjoyed reading "Merle's Door", his first book on Pukka was good too with great pictures! Looking forward to "Pukka's Promise", I haven't got it yet.


----------



## onyx'girl

Ted Kerasote on Tour for Pukka's Promise - YouTube


----------



## AJT

Love Merle! Too bad he isn't touring in the NE...defin going to pick up Pukka's Promise.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Ah yes..one of my favorites. Merle's door is so informative and heart breaking, too. The Pukka picture book just simply makes me happy. I do enjoy his wiritng.


----------



## Bridget

The library is holding this book for me and I can hardly wait! I think Ted Kerasote is something of an expert at the art of including your dog in all facets of your life without turning your life over to your dog.


----------



## carmspack

for all those reasons I recommended Pukka's Promise here a week or two ago . Very easy to read book . Great section where he goes to see dog food facility and seeing a tank of salmon heads and fins and the bones -- that is the "fish - salmon" in your kibble ! 
Great section on spay/neuter and responsibility.

I recommend the book.

I also DO LIKE Kevin Behan -- spoke with him , probably 20 plus years ago about detection and unrecognized super -sensory ability available to dogs . One of the dogs I sent into law enforcement had some involvement with him but cannot recall exactly what dog that was . This one was with a US dept. Then another one of my dogs trained for accelerant for a Fire Marshall , later to be a bomb dog , Washington DC .
Generally you don't here Kevin Behan's name much so was pleasantly surprised to see it here !


----------

